# getting up to 16.5 stone serious help and advice needed



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought id post in here as I am becoming more and more frustrated with my recent lack of gains over past couple months trying to add quality size. current weight is at 15.4 stone 6ft tall 11%BF . on AAS cycle at the moment using 500mg prop a week, 700mg Tren A, 700mg Masteron P. Going to be adding into this cycle 50mg Anadrol a day and 8IU EOD HGH. HCG and Arimidex in also. Training days I tend hit around 3,200 cals, 350g protein, 250g carbs, 80g Fat However I will Cycle carbs so on Legs,back,chest I will up carbs around 300g keeping protein at 350g and fat at 80g works outy 3320 cals on these days. On non training days I will drop carbs to 150g those days but up the fat to 100g keeping protein high at 350g. Looks like this Monday 250g, Tuesday, 300g, Weds 150g, Thursday 300g , Friday 250g, Saturday 150g, Sunday Cheat meal eat clean then have one meal anything I want normaly I go for Leabanese takeaway and a jar nutella ! ha. Love my nutella cheats! So my goal has been for long time to add on more muscle to get my weight up to 16.5 stone and drop bf down to 5-8% Im at a point where I feel stuck now and need help guidance with what I am wanting to achieve with my physique. Have been stuck at same weight 15.4 for last couple months now. I am hoping that adding in 50mg Anadrol and long term use HGH I plan stay on for 8-9 months. will help me get closed to this goal. But in terms of diet I do feel I probably should be either eating more or in a different way which I am after help and advice from someone who is experienced in this. Current diet is clean I don't like to all out bulk. I prefer to lean bulk eating whole clean food. so protein comes from Grass fed steak, Chicken, Turkey, Extra lean mince, Egg whites and whole omega eggs, Whey Isolate protein. Carbs come from Oatmeal, Brown Basmati Rice, Jasmin Rice, Sweet potatos, Fats from , Udos Omega Oil, Cashew Nut butter/Almond Butter, Whole Eggs, Walnut Oil to cook with, Nuts -ALmonds/Brazil/Walnuts...... I am really wanting and hoping to compete next sept in my first show. But overall for my own vanity! my aim and goal is at least 16-16.5 stone and sitting at 5-8%bf almost year round... So I am looking for serious help and advice here all welcome on my diet , nutrition, Gear ect.. thoughts and oppinons . Cheers guys


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Use paragraphs mate, Jesus


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

mills91 said:


> Use paragraphs mate, Jesus


lol Ive just relised I will amend this and post again cheers heads up ha


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mills91 said:


> Use paragraphs mate, Jesus


X2


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

hell no, im out :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:wacko:


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Thought id post in here as I am becoming more and more frustrated with my recent lack of gains over past couple months trying to add quality size.

My current weight is at 15.4 stone 6ft tall 11%BF .

I'm on AAS cycle at the moment using 500mg prop a week, 700mg Tren A, 700mg Masteron P.

Going to be adding into this cycle 50mg Anadrol a day and 8IU EOD HGH. HCG and Arimidex in also.

Training days I tend hit around 3,200 cals, 350g protein, 250g carbs, 80g Fat However I will Cycle carbs so on Legs,back,chest I will up carbs around 300g keeping protein at 350g and fat at 80g works outy 3320 cals on these days.

On non training days I will drop carbs to 150g those days but up the fat to 100g keeping protein high at 350g.

So my cycle looks like this : Monday 250g, Tuesday, 300g, Weds 150g, Thursday 300g , Friday 250g, Saturday 150g, Sunday Cheat meal eat clean then have one meal anything I want normaly I go for Leabanese takeaway and a jar nutella ! ha. Love my nutella cheats!

So my goal has been for long time to add on more muscle to get my weight up to 16.5 stone and drop bf down to 5-8% Im at a point now though where I feel stuck and need help guidance with what I am wanting to achieve with my physique.

Have been stuck at same weight 15.4 for last couple months now!

I am hoping that adding in 50mg Anadrol and long term use HGH I plan stay on for 8-9 months will help me get closer to this goal.

But in terms of diet I do feel I probably should be either eating more or in a different way than which I am eating atm.

So I am after help and advice from someone who is experienced in this style.

My current diet is clean I don't like to all out bulk.

Much prefer to lean bulk eating whole clean food.

Mainly getting my protein intake from Grass fed steak, Chicken, Turkey, Extra lean mince, Egg whites and whole omega eggs, Whey Isolate protein.

Carbs come from Oatmeal, Brown Basmati Rice, Jasmin Rice, Sweet potato's.

Fats from , Udos Omega Oil, Cashew Nut butter/Almond Butter, Whole Eggs, Walnut Oil to cook with, Nuts -Almonds/Brazil/Walnuts.

I am really wanting and hoping to compete next sept in my first show. But overall for my own vanity! my aim and goal is at least 16-16.5 stone and sitting at 5-8%bf almost year round... So I am looking for some serious help and advice here all opinions are welcome on my diet , nutrition, Gear etc... Cheers guys


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> :wacko:


Sorry guys typing error have amended above . Much easier to read now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> Sorry guys typing error have amended above . Much easier to read now


is that you in your avi ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Confusing big post with no breaks.

In summary I think you simply need to up calories if you want to put on another stone of muscle, simple as that. I'd increase by 500 per day for a week and see how that goes, if not gaining, another 500 etc.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> is that you in your avi ?


Yes mate on left obv! not Jay cutler! and ive posted this back up again as amended it so everyone can read it properly without getting a headache


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

3320kcals

Are you serious mate your 6ft and 15stone

I have to eat more than that to gain without any assistance I'm 5ft 6 and 78kg

If I were you I'd add more fats and protein aim for nearer 4000kcals for a week if.you've stalled add another 300kcal a week.

With tren you can afford to eat so much and not gain fat.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> Yes mate on left obv! not Jay cutler! and ive posted this back up again as amended it so everyone can read it properly without getting a headache


dazarms but no legs chest or back :lol:

as you cycle your cals they should be as high as training days on your non training but 500-1000cals more on training days .


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

-dionysus- said:


> 3320kcals
> 
> Are you serious mate your 6ft and 15stone
> 
> ...


I find it hard get extra food in mate I don't like adding in shakes and try to get all my meals from whole food! only shake is morning and PWO.

Diet on training day looks more or less like this

Before Meal 1 6g BCAA and Fish oil and Vit C 1G

Black coffee

Meal 1 - 6 white eggs

2 yolks

80g Oats

1 tbsp Manuka honey

1 tbsp Udos choice oil

Meal 2 - 2 scoops On Hydro Whey

50g Almond Butter

Meal 3 150g Brown Basmati Rice

250g Chicken

Meal 4 150g Brown Basmati Rice

220g Chicken

30mins pre workout BCAA and 1 scoop Carbs

Intra Workout EAA

PWO BCAA then wait 20 mins and 1.5 scoops hydron whey with 2 scoops Carbs

Meal 5 200g Sweet Potato/200g Jasmin Rice

200g grass fed sirlon Steak

Aspapargus/Broccli

Meal 6 6 egg white omelete with spinch and peppers

Turkey breast 200g

2 tbsp Cashew butter

Bed BCAA before bed


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> dazarms but no legs chest or back :lol:
> 
> as you cycle your cals they should be as high as training days on your non training but 500-1000cals more on training days .


Ha errr ive def got a chest and back .. legs need more work tho .

But yeah I get the nickname from arms being 19 inches always overpower the rest of me which is why now I don't really train arms . once every two weeks Ill hit them.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Id eat as much as you in protein off cycle mate, and Im a fkin midget in height by comparison.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Before Meal 1 6g BCAA and Fish oil and Vit C 1G

Black coffee

Meal 1 - 6 white eggs

2 yolks

80g Oats

1 tbsp Manuka honey

1 tbsp Udos choice oil

Meal 2 - 2 scoops On Hydro Whey

50g Almond Butter

Meal 3 150g Brown Basmati Rice

250g Chicken

Meal 4 150g Brown Basmati Rice

220g Chicken

30mins pre workout BCAA and 1 scoop Carbs

Intra Workout EAA

PWO BCAA then wait 20 mins and 1.5 scoops hydron whey with 2 scoops Carbs add a meal in here on non training days

Meal 5 200g Sweet Potato/200g Jasmin Rice

200g grass fed sirlon Steak

Aspapargus/Broccli

Meal 6 6 egg white omelete with spinch and peppers

Turkey breast 200g

2 tbsp Cashew butter

Bed BCAA before bed with 1ltr gold top milk on training days


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> Before Meal 1 6g BCAA and Fish oil and Vit C 1G
> 
> Black coffee
> 
> ...


I don't drink Milk mate im lactose intolerant so cant have it.

Which is why I used ON hydro whey also as doesn't upset my stomach.

that diet there roughly is only 3,200 cals and I no I should eat more but I don't no what or where to add it in .

I try keep fats and carbs separate as a rule also so protein/carb meal or protein/fat meal

Like I say I want to grow but dropping bf also which hopefully HGH will help with staying on for 9 months .

I no u can do it . adding muscle while dropping bf .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> I don't drink Milk mate im lactose intolerant so cant have it.
> 
> Which is why I used ON hydro whey also as doesn't upset my stomach.
> 
> ...


use something like this http://www.dynamicsupplements.co.uk/cytosport-cytogainer-2726g/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Just a small point. Why only 2 yolks? Nothing wrong with yolks - they're good fats and will bump your cals up nicely!

Breakfast - 6 whole eggs 

General consensus is 'eat more' - you can definitely do this with clean foods and u will definitely gain!

Try aiming for 4000 cals with added fats for now. And smash your training! Annihilate yourself in the gym.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Just a small point. Why only 2 yolks? Nothing wrong with yolks - they're good fats and will bump your cals up nicely!
> 
> Breakfast - 6 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Hey cheers for advice

Yeah id rather keep clean through week A few people advised me add in an extra cheat meal thru week on my off day in evening to help.

But Id rather keep it clean thru the week save cheat meal for wknd.

So would u advise keeping carbs where they are say 250-300g , protein high 350g but bumping up fats alot more to help hit 4,000cals?

I eat alot of Nut butters Cashew/almond the most so that shouldnt be hard eat more of those.

Even though prob should aim get fats from likes salmon ect rather than Nut butters


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Just a small point. Why only 2 yolks? Nothing wrong with yolks - they're good fats and will bump your cals up nicely!
> 
> Breakfast - 6 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Oh and I tend to eat just two yolks as yolks make me gag lol

Not a fan like of yolks at all

Also I try keep fats seperate from carbs

So if I was having 6 whole eggs with oats that would be around 30g fat with my 80g oatmeal in morning

I try to have protein/fat meals and protein/carb meals like that


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

The tren and mast wont help you gain scale weight it improve your look yes but weight no, i would get down to 8% then 8-10 iu hgh for a mth with 700 test p after about a mth up the test to around 1-1.5g use e or c not some dodgy mix then add oyx at 100/150mg or dbol at 40-60mg per day if you wish to keep a little mast in there no more than 250mg with a little above maintenance cals your weight will rise aim for 17st when 17st back the test back down to 350-700 p and add the tren back in and you will be there.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

What hgh you using and why not add insulin post workout that will get you up there


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> The tren and mast wont help you gain scale weight it improve your look yes but weight no, i would get down to 8% then 8-10 iu hgh for a mth with 700 test p after about a mth up the test to around 1-1.5g use e or c not some dodgy mix then add oyx at 100/150mg or dbol at 40-60mg per day if you wish to keep a little mast in there no more than 250mg with a little above maintenance cals your weight will rise aim for 17st when 17st back the test back down to 350-700 p and add the tren back in and you will be there.


Sounds good mate.

So do you mean just to clarify now use 700mg a wk Test prop with tren/mast then after a month up the test to 1-1.5g a week. But do u mean sticking with prop on this or switching long ester Enthante or Cyprinate?

I would like keep in little mast just keep a harden look amount me rather than bloated.

Oxy dont bloat me up as I am lean now they just seem keep me full! not watery

Which is why I pick them over Dbol.

HGH ive got now to start was going run 8iu eod


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

fil0101 said:


> What hgh you using and why not add insulin post workout that will get you up there


worried about insulin making me fat mate

Keep getting told from a close mate who has been in game long time that it would work yes

But wll make midsection look watery and smooth apperance of skin out.

Pretty much I am aiming keep condition in but add alot more size


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

fil0101 said:


> What hgh you using and why not add insulin post workout that will get you up there


Hygetropin mate original 200iu


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

I did slin 4 weeks on 5 weeks off for 5 months just stay away from fats for few hours after shot. I put 15lb of clean gains on and wasnt bloated or watery at all, it was the best i have ever looked ( i went from 15.8 to 16.9)


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> The tren and mast wont help you gain scale weight it improve your look yes but weight no, i would get down to 8% then 8-10 iu hgh for a mth with 700 test p after about a mth up the test to around 1-1.5g use e or c not some dodgy mix then add oyx at 100/150mg or dbol at 40-60mg per day if you wish to keep a little mast in there no more than 250mg with a little above maintenance cals do u no roughly mate what cal maintance is for 210lb's 15.4 stone. I worked it out at 3,500cals so I should aim for 4,000 cals roughly u think? non train days drop it though yeah
> 
> your weight will rise aim for 17st when 17st back the test back down to 350-700 p and add the tren back in and you will be there.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes keep on the test p now while the gh builds up for a mth or so then swap the prop for e or c what ever you can source no real difference you will need to drop the tren down or even take it out to blow up it wont happen on a high dose of tren to thicken a lean body test is best, test for size and tren for condition/look now if you run tren for long enough it will grow you lean but you need to eat like a pig, you wont need as many cals doing it the way i recommend get the weight where you want it and refine with tren and mast.

Oxy's will need to be 100mg+ per day if your using them

So 1-4 wks 700 test p with 8iu eod

wks 4- 1-1.5g test c/e 700mg oxy per week 8iu eod until 17st

then back to 350-700mg test p 700mg tren 350-700 mast

when the water drops you should be very close to 16.5

if your feeling brave up the tren at this point 150mg-200mg per day.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

If ur gonna use slin keep it to pre workout, use t3 and gh and u won't get fat from it mate


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

oldskoolcool said:


> Yes keep on the test p now while the gh builds up for a mth or so then swap the prop for e or c what ever you can source no real difference you will need to drop the tren down or even take it out to blow up it wont happen on a high dose of tren to thicken a lean body test is best, test for size and tren for condition/look now if you run tren for long enough it will grow you lean but you need to eat like a pig, you wont need as many cals doing it the way i recommend get the weight where you want it and refine with tren and mast.
> 
> Oxy's will need to be 100mg+ per day if your using them
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info mate looks good

Will give it a go and see how I get on

How do u rate my diet overall I've posted in terms of gaining.

I find it a struggle get in more carbs than 250-300 a day


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> Thanks for all that info mate looks good
> 
> Will give it a go and see how I get on
> 
> ...


It doesn't even make sense mate, I don't understand the cycle he is proposing ?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Something not right about OP?? :confused1:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> Something not right about OP?? :confused1:


What's wrong like I train with him, bet his physique > urs

He's not the most skilled man with the Internet granted ha , but that what I is here for


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dazarms said:


> I find it hard get extra food in mate I don't like adding in shakes and try to get all my meals from whole food! only shake is morning and PWO.
> 
> Diet on training day looks more or less like this
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter how any extra compounds you chuck on, if you aren't growing on your current calorie intake you're eating enough to maintain. So to grow you must eat more! IMO it's that simple.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> It doesn't even make sense mate, I don't understand the cycle he is proposing ?


X2 and saying you'll gain no weight on tren :lol:

@Dazarms if worried about fat and water gain I'd run

Low test

High tren

Slin pre wo

T3

GH

Peps

Majority of carbs circa your workout.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> X2 and saying you'll gain no weight on tren :lol:
> 
> @Dazarms if worried about fat and water gain I'd run
> 
> ...


This is much better , I've gained a lot of my muscle with tren haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I see that you don't like shakes but I got to 16.5 stone natty with shakes made from whole foods added to Horlicks powder back in the day. Bananas, eggs, condensed milk, blackstrap mollasses, ice cream. 1000 cals a time. Never made me fat


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> What's wrong like I train with him, bet his physique > urs
> 
> He's not the most skilled man with the Internet granted ha , but that what I is here for


If you know him mate then that's good enough for me.

It just seemed odd that obviously in his AVI he is in good shape yet only has a diet of 3200kcals?

I'm ALOT lighter and lose weight at 3200kcals!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> If you know him mate then that's good enough for me.
> 
> It just seemed odd that obviously in his AVI he is in good shape yet only has a diet of 3200kcals?
> 
> I'm ALOT lighter and lose weight at 3200kcals!


How clean are your 3200 cals tho mate,Darren's diet is almost OCD perfect and high pro


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> How clean are your 3200 cals tho mate,Darren's diet is almost OCD perfect and high pro


I'm being coached by pscarb mate, my diet is 100% clean (except for 8 hours on a Saturday lol!)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

TommyFire said:


> I'm being coached by pscarb mate, my diet is 100% clean (except for 8 hours on a Saturday lol!)


Ok you have a v nice metabolism by any chance? I love skip loading btw both Darren and I do it


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> How clean are your 3200 cals tho mate,Darren's diet is almost OCD perfect and high pro


Yeah that is me in the AVI im not some fat kid sat behind a computer here trying to pretend im massive or anything ha

And Mark is right excuse my internet skills! im shocking with it! try my best tho!

So I do eat around 3,200 cals - 3,500 cals train days sitting at 15.4 stone atm

But on a Saturday I will smash in couple family size jars Nutella or Skip Load on a sunday 1,500g carbs

So even tho im prob in defecit through the week the high cals at weekend boost my metabolism keeping my weight up but also keep me lean

Always wake up Monday Full and strong as hell for that training session.

Goal is to reach 16.5 stone dropping bf.

I no I need up cals more. maybe ALOT more as Id rather not just start taking lots more gear to try and achieve this

And yeah 6 days a week year in year out I eat pretty much what some people would class as comp diet. Very strict

Todays diet so far

Wake up - 6g BCAA, Glutamine, Black Coffee

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 6 eggs, 3 white, 3 whole. teaspoon manuka honey in oats, 1 tbsp udos oil

Meal 2 - 2 scoops Isolate protein, 50g Almond butter

meal 3 - 250g Chicken Breast, 150g Brown rice, Broccoli

Meal 4 - 250g Chicken Breast, 50g broccoli , 2 TBSP Organic Cashew Butter

Meal 5 - this is 1 hour before gym meal 1 scoop Isolate , 60g Oatmeal

20 mins prior training BCAA

TRAIN

PWO - straight away BCAA and glutamine

20 mins later 1.5 scoops Isolate protein with 2 scoops fast carbs

Meal 6 1 hour after shake is 200g sirloin steak, 150g sweet potato or 6 rice cakes with honey and lots asparagus

Meal 7 - 8 egg white Omelette with peppers and 1 TBSP almond butter or 1 TBSP udos omega oil

Sleep!

What u guys think! where can I add in extra cals or change it around to utilise my carbs/fats better


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> If you know him mate then that's good enough for me.
> 
> It just seemed odd that obviously in his AVI he is in good shape yet only has a diet of 3200kcals?
> 
> I'm ALOT lighter and lose weight at 3200kcals!


 Also I look ALOT heavier than I am. Always had this

People say I look around 16 stone now if not more

But im 15.4

With been so lean but my muscles especially arms are Thick and dense it gives off illusion im alot heavier when im not.

Do you no if pscarb is taking on any more clients mate?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ok you have a v nice metabolism by any chance? I love skip loading btw both Darren and I do it


Before I started with Paul I would've said my metabolism is slow, but after being on a 'proper' diet for a few months I would say its actually quite fast now!

Im on a scheduled week off at the moment and eating around 3500 kcals a day with no weight loss or gain (that's at a meagre 12.5st too).

Back on the weights again Monday and i'll be taking in about 4500 kcals on training days and 3500 kcals non training days.



Dazarms said:


> Also I look ALOT heavier than I am. Always had this
> 
> People say I look around 16 stone now if not more
> 
> ...


I don't know if he is taking on anymore clients mate, I know he is quite particular, Christ knows what he saw in me!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> Before I started with Paul I would've said my metabolism is slow, but after being on a 'proper' diet for a few months I would say its actually quite fast now!
> 
> Im on a scheduled week off at the moment and eating around 3500 kcals a day with no weight loss or gain (that's at a meagre 12.5st too).
> 
> ...


good mate your lucky have his guidance

Would u give us idea what ur diet is like then on train days and non train days see how ur getting cals in.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Dazarms said:


> good mate your lucky have his guidance
> 
> Would u give us idea what ur diet is like then on train days and non train days see how ur getting cals in.


To be honest mate its a lot like yours now... Protein and fats are about the same. I eat the same types of carb as you too, just more of them! Make your portions of oats and sweet potato larger.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

TommyFire said:


> To be honest mate its a lot like yours now... Protein and fats are about the same. I eat the same types of carb as you too, just more of them! Make your portions of oats and sweet potato larger.


 yeah mate I was thinking tho keep carbs and protein around same mark but get extra cals from fats Almond butter/cashew butter,whole eggs, red meat ectt. to hit 4,000 mark. Which may help boost testostrone levels also and make for better body composition . rather than just upping carbs.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Dazarms said:


> yeah mate I was thinking tho keep carbs and protein around same mark but get extra cals from fats Almond butter/cashew butter,whole eggs, red meat ectt. to hit 4,000 mark. Which may help boost testostrone levels also and make for better body composition . rather than just upping carbs.


Haha your not natty anymore theyr already of the charts haha


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha your not natty anymore theyr already of the charts haha


Ha true true mate

Hows u? my credit is gone that's why ive not text u

Hows it then Im sick waiting around to get this added size on time for change somewhere!

Slin pre workout going to go for Ive decided you keep me right tho so I dont turn into blubber!

May swap Mast for EQ more anabolic, and keep test higher then tren and EQ

Or keep test lower and the tren and EQ higher u think?

Serious about packing on alot more size as long as I aint bloated like a baloon . Ricks size basically but bigger ha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Haha your not natty anymore theyr already of the charts haha


Mark, you are a bad influence


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Mark, you are a bad influence


I am very anti drugs thank you


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> X2 and saying you'll gain no weight on tren :lol:
> 
> @Dazarms if worried about fat and water gain I'd run
> 
> ...


yeah mate I did lower test prop, higher tren and mast last summer and got great results.

Not so much added size tho just alot more conditioned

Im wanting push up and seriously want pack on alot muscle and get up to 16.5 - 17 stone

But yes still asthetic lookng not a water baby!

So u think lower test is still the way to go?

say

test prop - 450mg

Tren - 700mg

Masteron or Equipoise - 700mg

Anadrol - 50mg day I dont bloat on oxy or hold much water they just keep me full and pumped use them pre workout Love them!

Anavar - 80mg day

HGH - 8iu EOD

SLIN pre workout

T3

Arimidx

HCG

Hows that


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> yeah mate I did lower test prop, higher tren and mast last summer and got great results.
> 
> Not so much added size tho just alot more conditioned
> 
> ...


Looks better imo mate

imo low test if you want to keep water off *during* the cycle as it will drop eventualy whether on high or low test.

Cal intake will depict how much size you put on, a bare few lbs is all you want really as anything more will not be muscle. Tbh I don't see how it would be possible to get to 16.5 -17 st any time soon without water/fat weight, 14lbs of muscle does not come easy especially at your size!

Cruising or pct? as unless its a short ester eq (if it exists lol) it won't kick in for an age so would go with the mast in that case if your doing pct esp

Could add npp also :whistling: .


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looks better imo mate
> 
> imo low test if you want to keep water off *during* the cycle as it will drop eventualy whether on high or low test.
> 
> ...


I no Im not going get up to that weight keeping size and condition I want to quickly!

Im prepared for it to be a slow gain

I thought adding in 8iu HGH eod over a long time plus the slin would help alot in terms creating new muscle cells and adding size

A friend of mine is at 17 stone 5% bf year round has never bloated up watery or fat took him 3 years to go from skinny to 17 stone solid muscle and bf at 5& and he stays that way year round

So I no it can be done without adding fat or looking like a water baby

My cycle im on is just a cycle mate.

Im planing on coming off Jan and then cruising for 8 weeks on 250mg sust alone with HGH and clen before then jumping back on cycle in March time.

Will stick with mast then as your right I guess EQ takes good 6 weeks plus kick in so no point.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looks better imo mate
> 
> imo low test if you want to keep water off *during* the cycle as it will drop eventualy whether on high or low test.
> 
> ...


Also how does NPP work mate?

Ive never used it

how would it benefit on that cycle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> I no Im not going get up to that weight keeping size and condition I want to quickly!
> 
> Im prepared for it to be a slow gain
> 
> ...


17st @5%, fair fvcks to the man maintaining that 24/7, can't be an easy task!!

Ya mate stick to the mast, will also help in keeping the dry look.



Dazarms said:


> Also how does NPP work mate?
> 
> Ive never used it
> 
> how would it benefit on that cycle


Short estered deca, 1st time using it myself atm, no water gain like deca imo.

Only 2-3 in weeks so won't be able to say till the blast in over in another few weeks tbh.

But deca is always good for mass, npp is basically the same with out the water from my experience so far anyway.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> 17st @5%, fair fvcks to the man maintaining that 24/7, can't be an easy task!! Ha yeah I no I dont no how he manages it
> 
> you prob seen him Rick Hall . Runs Lets Add Mass and Protein Discount Card and Pysique of the Week
> 
> ...


 Sounds great mate I have seen name NPP before but just thought it was another deca that would bloat u up. will look into that.

Only got till Jan til I come off and cruise so 8 or 9 weeks left on cycle want to make the best gains I can

Really need get diet spot on and up those cals I thik


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> 17st @5%, fair fvcks to the man maintaining that 24/7, can't be an easy task!!
> 
> Ya mate stick to the mast, will also help in keeping the dry look.
> 
> ...


Ha yeah I no I dont no how he manages it

you prob seen him Rick Hall . Runs Lets Add Mass and Protein Discount Card and Pysique of the Week

Trained with him all last year and learnt alot

But he went from nothing to 238lbs in just over 3 years and maintains 5%year round


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Ha yeah I no I dont no how he manages it
> 
> you prob seen him Rick Hall . Runs Lets Add Mass and Protein Discount Card and Pysique of the Week
> 
> ...


Ah so thats him, think mark mentioned him before.

3yrs!! Guys a beast.....seriously impressive


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Sounds great mate I have seen name NPP before but just thought it was another deca that would bloat u up. will look into that.
> 
> Only got till Jan til I come off and cruise so 8 or 9 weeks left on cycle want to make the best gains I can
> 
> Really need get diet spot on and up those cals I thik


Nah nothing really like deca in terms of bloat imo, heartburn though is a b1tch at night.....

8/9 weeks is plently of time to get a good blast in using short esters.

Ya mate, I think you seriously need to up cals, the aas, t3 , gh etc will keep you lean. I am eating more an am a tad under 14st atm.

Keep it clean though, personally never liked/agreed with eating sh1te for the sake of cals.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Ah so thats him, think mark mentioned him before.
> 
> 3yrs!! Guys a beast.....seriously impressive


Yeah he did it all in 3 and bit years

Ive tried following his diet kinda what he eats but expensive man! as its like 3 sirlon steak meals a day . he hardly touches chicken

Mostly Red meat .

That is idealy how I want to grow keeping condition but packing on alot more muscle

I think long term HGH use with peps,slin and getting diet spot on is way to get there


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Yeah he did it all in 3 and bit years
> 
> Ive tried following his diet kinda what he eats but expensive man! as its like 3 sirlon steak meals a day . he hardly touches chicken
> 
> ...


Thats me out so......student life pays for sh1te lmao.

Ya peps following Gh seems to be a big thing now but expensive to keep up for a long period!!


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Nah nothing really like deca in terms of bloat imo, heartburn though is a b1tch at night.....
> 
> 8/9 weeks is plently of time to get a good blast in using short esters.
> 
> ...


Yeah im with u there! no point eating crap just to up ur cals!

good clean food all the way! apart from the sneaky tub of ben and jerrys I smashed last night! oops!

Im having a play around on my fitness pal now to add my diet in and then up the cals to see how it looks

so for a good blast this next 8 to 9 weeks ud s go for

450mg prop

700mg tren

700mg mast

Then 50-100mg Anadrol pre workout 45 min before

Anavar I like to use but maybe its not needed with tren and mast in there . 80mg day

HGH 8iu eod

Will add in slin pre workout also .. need get that sorted this wknd

T3 will be starting this wknd


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Thats me out so......student life pays for sh1te lmao.
> 
> Ya peps following Gh seems to be a big thing now but expensive to keep up for a long period!!


ah man yeah! Ive luckily just landed a really good job a month ago so money is on the up and It will allow me to stay on GH for next 8 months,.

Which is my aim to see the benefits It will bring me over long period

I may add in peps when on cruise alongside GH also if I can afford that.

Ive taken that much gear over lat 10 years that I feel now only way change my body dramaticly is to use GH long term high dose and peps and slin on top AAS


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Thats me out so......student life pays for sh1te lmao.
> 
> Ya peps following Gh seems to be a big thing now but expensive to keep up for a long period!!


Just put my training day diet into my fitness pal and its came back with this

Calories - 3,310

Carbs- 245

Fat - 94

Protein - 357

Sodium - 1,039

Suger - 13

And that is keeping me at my currnt weight 15.4 stone .

Soi im eating that way thru the week. except weds day off carbs drop fats go up a bit

Im never going to gain on those figures am I

Need work out the right amount to take in without adding unwanted fat


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Yeah im with u there! no point eating crap just to up ur cals!
> 
> good clean food all the way! apart from the sneaky tub of ben and jerrys I smashed last night! oops!
> 
> ...


Looks spot on bar like you say I'd drop the var with the high tren as tbh it will be lost in their, money better spent else where!

Do you always run your orals 45min pre? First time myself using my full oral dose pre and oinfg it about 2hr pre!

With the slin, the addition of carbs intra workout will be an easy few extra..


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Just put my training day diet into my fitness pal and its came back with this
> 
> Calories - 3,310
> 
> ...


Nope especially on high AAS, it will just lean you out more imo as protein synthsis will sky rocket with gear, t3, nutrient absorption with slin etc

Carbs look the easy target imo to increase imo, will need more as i say anyway with the addition of the slin.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> ah man yeah! Ive luckily just landed a really good job a month ago so money is on the up and It will allow me to stay on GH for next 8 months,.
> 
> Which is my aim to see the benefits It will bring me over long period
> 
> ...


Congrats on the job 

Think I should be getting advice from you by the sound of it, bigger, older and more experience than me 10 fold lol


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Get on the deca, problem solved you'll grow like a weed


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Looks spot on bar like you say I'd drop the var with the high tren as tbh it will be lost in their, money better spent else where!
> 
> Do you always run your orals 45min pre? First time myself using my full oral dose pre and oinfg it about 2hr pre!
> 
> With the slin, the addition of carbs intra workout will be an easy few extra..


Sometimes mate I run Anadrol 45 min pre other times I just take it morning with MEal1 then also next dose Pre workout

its prob more like 1 hour pre I take it so 100mg a day

I love Anadrol! im lean now so it just fills muscles up and gives amazng pumps! keeps me looking full !

I dont get watery from it or bloated but I feel that is down to my clean strict diet plus the tren and mast will be keeping water down so just get the fullness from the anadrol minus bloat. and strength increase!

couldnt live without it! ha


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

mattc1991 said:


> Get on the deca, problem solved you'll grow like a weed


Deca bloats me mate! unless u mean NPP fast acting deca which I cant comment on never used

But Deca just bloats me

I prefer use hardners short acting

Prop

Tren

Mast

Or EQ longer acting

To keep full tho and add size I add anadrol to the mix which works perfect on me no bloat or water just solid full muscle and pumps are insane!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dazarms said:


> Sometimes mate I run Anadrol 45 min pre other times I just take it morning with MEal1 then also next dose Pre workout
> 
> its prob more like 1 hour pre I take it so 100mg a day
> 
> ...


Agreed love them and dbol, tbh if diet is clean I don't ever have problems with regard holding extra water on them.


----------



## fil0101 (Feb 27, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> If ur gonna use slin keep it to pre workout, use t3 and gh and u won't get fat from it mate


Hi Mark do you use slin pre workout as i have been reading a few protocls on it as only ever used post and i know if you do use it you will have a pretty good proto. Also soz to hear bout you and misses mate


----------

